# Bargain Book Finds: February 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the January 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*$2.99*

_Amazon.com Review
Katie Crouch's debut novel, Girls in Trucks, is the hilarious, heartbreaking tale of Sarah Walters, a Southern debutante whose endless quest for love and fulfillment takes her around the world and back again. Orbiting Sarah is a cast of characters whose misadventures keep the story moving, even as readers grow frustrated with our heroine's inability to rise above her self-destructive tendencies and see the proverbial light.
We first meet Sarah and her friends Charlotte, Bitsy and Annie at the Charleston Cotillion Training School, where you're not allowed to dance with your cousin under any circumstances, and students are strictly forbidden from dancing the Shag. Sarah, who lives in the shadow of her brilliant, beautiful sister Eloise, is a reluctant debutante at best, and unsurprisingly heads East for college. She eventually lands in New York City, where she slaves away as an editorial assistant and ruins an impressive number of relationships with nice, and not so nice guys. Woven into Sarah's tales of romantic woe are Bitsy, Charlotte and Annie's struggles with infidelity, addiction and low self esteem, respectively. What saves this novel from becoming a cliched tale of failed romance and Southern excess is Crouch's amazing wit, which magically appears every time her characters' self-loathing threatens the affection we inevitably develop for each woman:

I loved the neighborhood: tiny streets peppered by angry painters with peacock-colored fingertips and sturdy women from Sicily clutching armfuls of warm bread. It took us a while to shed our Southern ways, but after a few months we figured out that one's natural height should not be enhanced by one's bangs.
Crouch's sharp wit and keen insight into the dynamics between mothers and daughters, sisters, friends and lovers make her an exciting newcomer to the Southern fiction genre. --Gisele Toueg_


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunset's Indie Spotlight!

Let's go with something a little more horror this month. Here are some great stories that will probably creep you out in ways you never thought possible.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

99 cents


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

AnnetteL said:


> Gordon Ryan has a trilogy in one volume for under $7.


This one is down to $4.79


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

A couple of bargain paranormal books - both have gotten good reviews:

The Body Finder - YA paranormal by Kimberly Derting - $1.99 pre-order with bonus materials. There's a regular edition at $9.99 that has been out for awhile and the special pre-order, so make sure you check the price before you click. If you look on the regular edition you'll see all of the reviews.



Married With Zombies - humorous zombie tale - Jesse Peterson - $2.99 - This is the Orbit special of the month


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Great Perhaps: A Novel | Joe Meno*
*$2.32*

_From Publishers Weekly
Meno (Hairstyles of the Damned) continues to employ his keen observations of human nature, this time exploring the tumultuous landscapes of a contemporary Chicago family. The narrative rotates between members of the Casper family, giving each time and space to dig into their respective quirks. Jonathan, the father, is a scientist caught in a quest for a prehistoric squid and is prone to seizures at the sight of clouds. Madeline, Jonathan's wife, also a scientist, studies the behavior of her murderous lab pigeons and is distressed by the growing distance between family members: elder daughter Amelia is a teenage anticapitalist crusader already becoming weary of the fight; youngest daughter Thisbe's desire to find God is met with much concern from her atheist parents; grandfather Henry's sole desire is to make himself disappear. As the family's preoccupations rattle on and bang up against one another, the recently begun war in Iraq provides background noise and another dimension to the intricate and intimate tale. Meno's handle on the written word is fresh and inviting, conjuring a story that delves deeply into the human heart. (May) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Requiem, Mass.: A Novel | John Dufresne*
*$1.17*

_From Publishers Weekly
In the latest from Dufresne (Love Warps the Mind a Little) novelist John's newest manuscript doesn't impress his girlfriend, Annick, who thinks it doesn't breathe. So he goes back and rewrites it as a memoir: a book within a book. In it, Johnny and Audrey grow up in Requiem, Mass., with their unraveling mother, Frances, who believes her children were replaced by aliens and who bathes in gasoline. Their secretive truck driver father, Rainey, almost certainly has something odd going on down South. The book unfolds like a series of nesting dolls: John meanders around his coastal Florida home, writing his novel, visiting with friends and going on appointments for teaching jobs, while Johnny lives with his mother's worsening condition, his father's absences, his mother's hospitalization and a momentous trip South. Then there are stories within the memoir within the story, including the one a woman tells about her friend, Ginger Rae, who talks of writing a neighbor's suicide note, then claims it's part of a story she herself is writing. John is a very amusing unreliable narrator, and Dufresne's witty, sardonic take on life's fictions leaps off the page. (July) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

$0.99


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
> But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm convinced....just bought it!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> *Requiem, Mass.: A Novel | John Dufresne*
> *$1.17*
> 
> _From Publishers Weekly
> ...


Price is up to $9.99 now.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't seen this listed anywhere yet - the sequel to Milrose Munce is currently available for 99 cents: Milrose Munce and the Plague of Toxic Fungus


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

DAFAM said:


> Season of Harvest back at 3.99. Dang missed it


It's back at .99. I just got it.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, grabbed Season of the Harvest and The Body Finder, both look great.
jp


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

VondaZ said:


> I haven't seen this listed anywhere yet - the sequel to Milrose Munce is currently available for 99 cents: Milrose Munce and the Plague of Toxic Fungus


YAY new Milrose Munce! The first one was fantastic!!! Can't wait to read this one.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is Book 2 in the series. Book 1, Secrets In the Shadows is only $2.99 and with this one at 99 cents... both can be purchased and you'll still be under $4


Here's the link for Book 1:


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Time to toot the horn for a good book:
Pelgraff by D.A. Boulter @ $2.99



I like everything Doug Boulter has written. 
And most of it is slightly different from the others. 
Courtesan is great. 
But I like this book the best. 
It is about a man's man. 
Mad Dog McLean. 
If you enjoyed the movie Gunga Din or any John Wayne movie, you will like this book. The tone is "right". McLean is unjustifiably hounded. And looks for redemption. But a hero he is.

I love the quote that the author uses when he describes the book:

"I have often been asked, had I the chance to do it again, if I would. I have never answered that question and have ignored those who asked. But I answer it now. In a heartbeat. For her. I pay my debts. If she were to call I, and all the others, would answer that call. But she will not call; for she knows we have given enough.

Alan (Mad Dog) McLean"

Just read it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

For fans of cozies, there is a bundle of 4 of Joanne Fluke's Hannah Swenson series available for $9.99 (or $2.50 per book). 


There is also a second bundle of 3 books, also for $9.99 ($3.33 per book). 

Note, though, these are not the first books in this series.

Happy reading!

N


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just discovered a wonderful author called Libby Hellmann and when I went back to pick up her next book I noticed 4 of hers are on offer for 99cents.

EASY INNOCENCE http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-Georgia-Davis-Mysteries/dp/1932557679
DOUBLEBACK http://www.amazon.com/Doubleback-ebook/dp/B002SG7OWG
Nice GIrl Does Noir, Vol 1 http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-Georgia-Davis-Mysteries/dp/1932557679
Nice Girl Does Noir, Vol 2 http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-intro-Konrath-ebook/dp/B003NHT4UE

Wonderful writer, you won't be dissapointed.

Mel


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## AngieBatgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Ooh lots of horror on sale. Thanks!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Destined for an Early Grave - Jeaniene Frost - $1.99. This is the fourth book in the urban fantasy Night Huntress series. I highly recommend it.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 - Suspense


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I have two links that aren't showing up and can't figure out why... can a mod check please?

All are 99 cents

            

Vampires and werewolves and witches oh my... also zombies and angels and demons as well....

_--- your pics are not showing up because the URLs you chose for the images are wrong. try using the Link-maker 2.0 instead, it will choose the correct image for you, and is easier to use._ I'd love to but every time I do it can't find the books I want to link!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Werewolf Upstairs - Ashlyn Chase - $2.39 - humorous PNR


----------



## bertcarson (Jan 28, 2011)

Great read - .99


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Seems to be back up to $2.99 at this time..



bertcarson said:


> Great read - .99


----------



## Freedom-Reader (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry if I've posted this wrong. his is my first posting and can't seem to be able to attach a cover of the book. Just came across an excellent book by crime writer, Sam Millar, for less than a dollar. http://www.amazon.com/The-Darkness-of-Bones-ebook/dp/B004U3PE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1298372786&sr=1-4


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

$0.99, get it while it's cheap


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got this last time it was .99 and want to feed back that the illustrations display VERY well on the K3 screen (and of course are super on my DX too.) WELL worth the price.



s0nicfreak said:


> $0.99, get it while it's cheap


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Found this first book, ATLANTIS, in a series I read a while back in paperback available for .99 on Kindle-- highly recommended
http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1298650893&sr=8-2


----------



## David Wood (Feb 17, 2009)

Kent Holloway's thriller Primal Thirst has just been marked down to 0.99!


----------

